
Data.gov.uk versus Data.gov – Which wins? - bensummers
http://flowingdata.com/2010/02/04/data-gov-uk-versus-data-gov-which-wins/
======
danw
Most of what data.gov.uk links to are pdf's, as
<http://dataformatchecker.heroku.com/> has been finding out. The data seems
more appropriate for journalists than software developers.

~~~
ableal
> <http://dataformatchecker.heroku.com/>

Interesting "crowd-sourcing", but is the purpose just to get people involved ?
Should be pretty easy to check if it's PDF/HTML/broken/etc with a script, if
you've already crawled and fetched the pages.

(So I tossed in my click, which made it change from 197 to "only 196 to go" -
that few ?)

~~~
danw
There were 4000 or so when I first saw it last night. Almost there.

------
regularfry
We do, surely?

